# Eclipse Workspace für verschiedene User konfigurieren



## pocketom (25. Aug 2009)

Wir haben Eclipse, JDK,etc. mittlerweile auf einem Netzlaufwerk liegen so dass alle Developer Ihr Eclispe vom selben Verzeichnis aus starten. Das klappt prima, hat aber einen Nachteil:

Eclipse merkt sich immer das zuletzt verwendete workspace Verzeichnis (diese liegen ebenfalls zentral auf dem Filer). Ist man beim Starten nun unachtsam, so verwendet man schnell den workspace von jemand anderem. Nun dachte ich ann eine Umgebungsvariable, z.B. JAVA_WORKSAPCE, die jeder Developer einmal für sich auf seinem System setzt. 
Nur wie bringe ich Eclipse nun dazu den workspace jeweils beim Start auf diese Systemvariable zu setzen???

THX schonmal für Eure kreativen Vorschläge


----------



## WieselAc (25. Aug 2009)

Die Entwickler könnten Eclipse mit den zugehörigen Parametern starten. Sprich jeder erstellt sich ein entsprechendes Start-Script... könnte in etwa so aussehen:



```
echo off
set eclinst=D:\Programme\Java\IDE\eclipse\eclipse.exe
set eclws=E:\java\ws\myWs
set eclwsconfig=%eclws%.config

start %eclinst%  -showlocation -data %eclws% -configuration %eclwsconfig%
```


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2009)

Die Benutzer dürfen für ganz einfach kein Schreibrecht im Eclipse Verzeichnis haben, dann wird die Konfiguration automatisch im User Home geschrieben.


----------



## pocketom (26. Aug 2009)

Hi, danke für Eure Antworten.


<EDIT> Klappt mit dem Schreibschutz. Unter Win einfach über Eigenschaften/Sicherheit/ eine Zugriffsverweigerung für Schreiben einstellen. Wenn man Eclipse updaten möchte, den Haken einfach kurz rausnehmen. Klappt top!


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2009)

Eclipse lässt sich auch ohne Schreibrechte aktualisieren. Auch PlugIns lassen sich ohne Schreibrechte installieren. Das kommt dann alles in user.home (oder auch wo anders, je nachdem wie Eclipse konfiguriert wird).


----------

